# Eheim Classic 2217 Or Eheim Ecco 2236?



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im going to be setting up a 75 gallon for my xingu rhom soon. which filter should i get, eheim 2217 or eheim ecco 2236? i have found several on ebay, only about $20-$30 price difference. 2217 seems to have a little bit more performance but the ecco has a newer design, and provides 3 levels of filtration to the classic's 2.


----------



## martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I have both and like them both. The baskets in the 2236 are nice. The performance of the 2217 is better for the price, IMO. I plan to buy another 2217 in a few weeks.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

2217


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

The 2217 is an awesome filter.


----------

